# problème de son répétitif



## jeromebla (22 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Je ne trouve nul part un problème équivalent au mien, et encore moins sa solution.
J'en appelle à votre aide !
Quand j'utilise mon mac book pro via apple tv lors d'une première connexion airplay, le son et l'image fonctionnent. Si je déconnecte et que je reconnecte airplay depuis mon mac, je perd le son alors que l'image est nickel.
Dans ce cas, je débranche les câbles reliés à l'appel tv pendant 10 secondes, je rebranche et çà fonctionne à nouveau, jusqu&#8217;à ce que je déconnecte via airplay et que je reconnecte.
What the f... ?

Merci de votre aide 

Jérôme


----------

